# Adoption Glasgow - how long after fertility treatment?



## til2104 (Jun 15, 2014)

hi,
I was wondering if anyone knows if Glasgow council have a time frame you need to wait after failed fertility treatment and starting the adoption process?  I heard it's 6 months with a lot of places but just wondered if anyone had other experience?
x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Most LAs in Scotland have the 6month rule. It's seems ludicrous at the time but believe me you really need it for head space before starting prep & home study.

There's a Scotland adoption thread running on here which may help you too.

Any Qs please shout.
X


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

You could call them and arrange to go along to one of the information evenings as by the time you do that and then send back saying your interested that'll take up a month or 2 as we called in the september, went to the information evening in november.  The information evening also gives you alot more info about it, timescales, procedures and they give you a dvd away to watch which is good and then you get a form to fill in and send back to say your still interested. We're not long approved with Glasgow and found the process quite long(we were delayed due to lack of sw) and it is very invasive.xx


----------



## til2104 (Jun 15, 2014)

thanks, I was a little upset when initially told about the 6 month rule, but you're right, it's probably the right amount of time and we need to move too as are only in a one bedroom flat.  Would they let you go to the information evenings before the 6 months is over?
x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Normally yes they are quite open with when you can attend an open evening. Some folk do it whilst exploring their last tx options and then return to adoption when they feel they've exhausted everything for them.

I looked at it this way - if I were changing clinics and had to get new tests done plus meds before starting then it didn't take too long off the 6month mark. It was the speed of the process (or lack thereof) that put me off adoption for a few years. I don't regret it now though but at the time I found it highly frustrating etc and had to just get used to being patient as like Treaco we had a 9 month gap from Prep course to being allocated a SW due to resources too.

Glasgow CC are not the quickest agency though so you may want to check other LAs out near you.
Good luck x


----------



## til2104 (Jun 15, 2014)

thanks Gertie, looking in to a few in the surrounding areas as heard that Glasgow weren't the quickest although was told on the phone a year from initial call to starting the matching process, but I know someone who has just got matched and she was 2 years.
We may do that then with the open evenings as would be really helpful to find out a bit more.
Hope you're having more success now
x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

We have also recently been approved by Glasgow and we were exactly 1 year from info evening to approval. I would call and speak to them, the info evening might be towards Sep time xx


----------



## til2104 (Jun 15, 2014)

wow, a year, that's great    I'll ask when their next one is, thanks for that
x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

til2104 said:


> wow, a year, that's great  I'll ask when their next one is, thanks for that
> x


Good luck. They're a great authority (in my opinion) &#128522; x


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi
I am also approved with Glasgow, I will give you a pm.


----------



## m222soo (Mar 7, 2012)

I waited 6 months, initially having spoken to someone at Silverburn, who said ideally wait 6 months, and at the same time told me approval process would take a year.  After being on our prep course we have been told that there is a shortage of social workers again and there is now a big delay in being allocated a social worker and the process is back to 18/24months


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

I just don't understand Glasgow, we waited 5/6 months for a social worker last year due to the lack of them, they then took on more so how can they be short again.xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

They have one of the highest poverty areas in Europe & domestic abuse cases around old firm games was Huge stats in Scotland (and lots of emergency child placements too) With that comes lots of child protection. At last info their adoption and fostering SWs were mainly in the same team so even if not getting pulled in to support child protection issues (which I'm sure they all do as they still rota the out if hours emergency support). Their priorities are in the right place as the first duty is to make sure the child is safe. 

When the a West of Scotland Baby adoption (0-2.11yrs) team disbanded it left GCC extremely short in adopters. The other agencies felt Glasgow were using the service to get approved Prospective adopters and get their kids placed but other agencies struggled to place their other children who were 2.5yrs plus or their sibling groups where one was a baby.

This is my understanding if course. I saw a breakdown of what GCC spend their total council tax budget on and over 1/3 was spent on social services. They know they leave children in FC too long but I'm not sure what their plans are to address their gaps (I've heard they are trialling concurrency). I know they are looking at the recent guidance on the research regarding permanent placements being better on a child's outcome so I'm sure it will improve but with all things it needs time & resources to bed in the changes.

Long delays to get approved and long delays to get matched are quite common complaints I hear. But we still had delays due to agency resource (were not with Glasgow) too so I think as Scotland being outwith theGovt targets just frustrates people.

This is just my opinion based on what I've heard. I personally think the system needs a look at and the teams should be spilt to allow focus on child protection & permanency plans and use more Independant SWs or agencies to get approved pros adopters. Still might mean a wait post approval but with the success of the Scottish register it surely must lighten SWs load.
Good luck x


----------



## til2104 (Jun 15, 2014)

It must be frustrating if you've started the process and advised a year but because of lack of resources it's delayed.  I've phoned around a couple of other councils and get different advise about applying to a council not in the area you live.  One council said that if I live in Glasgow, it should be Glasgow, another council said it doesn't matter...
x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Under BAAF rules you can apply to any agency within 50miles. Most try and encourage you to stay in your LA but many have opted for a neighbouring LA. We live on the border of two LAs so choose which was best for us but still adopted from another LA in the consortium.

I know it's frustrating but time does fly by and pales into insignificance once you have your previous child home. X


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

GERTIE179 said:


> I know it's frustrating but time does fly by and pales into insignificance once you have your previous child home. X


WSS, we took about three years from start to finish (the finish bring getting our son home) albeit I'm not in Scotland. The amount of frustrated tears I cried in that process because of delays etc...all forgotten now  I genuinely now think the delays were for a reason and we were meant to be our boy's parents 

I'm stunned when I read how quickly some people have been approved and matched on here, it seems like a different world. I'm not surprised some agencies are struggling with the new guidelines though.


----------

